# Campaign for Best* Heads for LS2



## x47544F (Apr 11, 2012)

*What my original plans were:*

I thought about writing a program to try and find the best solution for cam variables using a polynomial regression to model head flow data linked to the bore and stroke of an LS2 but I wasn't sure how to model the effects of exhaust scavenging with overlap... Still don't know how one would do that. Also if anyone is wondering there is no way to model a camshaft using a single formula. I tried a few hybrid parametric equations for 180 degrees... They were decent models but you can't model the 'ramps' obviously. The best way is just to use conditional statments using 2 parametric equations and 2 linear equations to form the 'ramps'. Figured I would find some product of the models and then take an integral of that or summation then find 'highest' value. Reguardless, I have given up because numerous more factors come into play that would void the above attempt anyway...

*Conclusion (part1):*

Gave it my best attempt but it seems there is too much involved and even if a theoretical model could be made due to unforseen variables it could be totally off. It just bothers me that a lot of choices seem like 'guesses' and no sources use any formulas or lookup tables etc. to even give one an approximation and all approximations given seem very vauge. But I guess it comes with the territory of going aftermarket.

*Conclusion (part 2) Solution:*

Flow for choosing valve train components after reading up:

Select fuel planning to use.

Spec CR.

Using gear ratios on car find engine speeds at shift points.

Based on lower rpm and higher rpm you have optimum power band to focus on.

Talk to tons of people???


----------

